# Mind-speaking Elves



## Wood Elf (Mar 15, 2002)

At the end of RoTK, when the group splits and Galadriel, Celeborn, Elrond, and the elves that went with them and Gandalf are sitting around the campfire north of Dunland, and Galadriel and Celborn and the Lorien elves are about to part ways, they all mind-talk to eachother, not speaking a word with their mouths, with the exception of the hobbits who are asleep. Can all elves mind-speak if they wish? Legolas doesn't mind-speak at all that I can recall. Is this a special gift all elves have, or only the Lorien elves or something?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wood Elf _
> *At the end of RoTK, when the group splits and Galadriel, Celeborn, Elrond, and the elves that went with them and Gandalf are sitting around the campfire north of Dunland, and Galadriel and Celborn and the Lorien elves are about to part ways, they all mind-talk to eachother, not speaking a word with their mouths, with the exception of the hobbits who are asleep. Can all elves mind-speak if they wish? Legolas doesn't mind-speak at all that I can recall. Is this a special gift all elves have, or only the Lorien elves or something? *




I'm not sure but galadriel, gandalf and elrond have their rings?? It was just 4 of them no other elves went with them.
Maybe Celeborn has known Galadriel for so long he can read and communicate with her mind. But they are all high elves except Gandalf and Celeborn and they have both seen the trees 2. (In some stories.)
Maybe it has something to do with that. But i doubt all elves can speak with just their mind. Because i haven't heard of any other instance. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wood Elf (Mar 15, 2002)

It says in the book Pg. 963 



> Here now for seven days they tarried, for the time was at hand for another parting which they were loth to make. Soon Celeborn and Galadriel AND THEIR FOLK would turn eastward... caps done by me for emphasis.



So I think there was a group of Lorien elves with them. Maybe they went to bed too along with the hobbits? Hmm..?


----------



## Aldanil (Mar 15, 2002)

Consider also that this meeting of mind-speech which Celeborn shares with the wearers of the Three before the Lord and Lady of the Golden Wood return to Lothlorien is the last time he appears in the Tale (save for the Appendices, of course) and foreshadows that sadder parting when Galadriel sails from the Grey Havens without him.


----------



## Wood Elf (Mar 15, 2002)

Wait, Celeborn is left behind?  Geez. Doesn't he eventually go to the Grey Havens? So the three can mind-talk due to the rings, huh? Maybe Celeborn had a magic bracelet or something, so he could listen in too! (jk, no harm meant! )


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Mar 18, 2002)

Actually they could not 'mind-talk' because of the Rings. The Rings were rendered powerless after the destruction of the One. They could 'mind-talk' because this was a natural ability of the Incarnates (called 'sanwe-latya', 'thought-opening').


----------



## Aldanil (Mar 18, 2002)

*thanks for the linguistic tip, Tar-Elenion*

I anticipate considerable pleasure in the tracking down of that "sanwe-latya" and its original appearance in "thought-opening" context; is it Quenya, as I presume? Can you point me in the best direction to start looking?


----------

